

Ask HN: How to get closer to the money. - Ixa

Hey everyone,<p>I was wondering how to get closer to users directly.  I'm a pretty solid programmer and graphic designer but I've never directly interacted with customers - I've only worked corporate jobs.  I feel like I need to break out of this loop or else I'll be trapped under this glass ceiling.  I can create something, but I just don't know how to turn that into money - or fearing that I won't be able to sell it properly.  Any suggestions on steps to take to break out of this mindset?
======
aeden
If you want to interact with customers find a way to spend some time as a
customer support agent. It's an enlightening experience and can often be a
good way to grasp how different people are when it comes to how they use
computers.

As for fearing that you can't sell something the only way to deal with the
fear is to attack it head on. Build something simple that solves a problem
that you and your close network (friends and family) have. Do it as a side
project so you can fail without too much pain. Wash, rinse, repeat. On each
cycle try to expand beyond your network into places where your customers might
be. Trade groups, conferences, user groups, etc. Just keep doing until you
succeed or decide it's just not what you want to do right now.

------
goodlab
I second aeden's comment. It wasn't until I had the customer service email
inbox routed to me that I realized how certain things we were doing could make
a difference in customer experience. They were easy things to fix as well. Not
to mention all the great ideas these customers gave me.

As far as the - how to make money part - that is very broad question. Try
finding a few businesses or consumers that have a problem. Think of a
solution. It would be great if you could speak with them before you start
building. Partly because it will help you know what to build. And partly
because they will feel like they helped build it and are likely to become
customers and potentially evangelists. Many designers and programmers are
afraid of selling. Don't think if this as selling though. Think of it as R&D
as it truly is at this point.

------
pacomerh
You have to build something fun, something people can use with no compromise.
People need to be looking at your skills, and once you get their attention
they'll ask you for your services, this will now be a great opportunity to
interact and figure out what they need. Find a solution for a small problem
and gradually start offering that to people alike.

I found this article to be very helpful, [http://www.smartcompany.com.au/the-
digital-bottom-line/20100...](http://www.smartcompany.com.au/the-digital-
bottom-line/20100728-how-to-monetise-anything.html).

